

Ex-Googlers: Where are they now? At Cuil - rokhayakebe
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2008/fortune/0801/gallery.BestCo_ex_Googlers.fortune/index.html

======
froo
Hmm, title is extremely misleading.

Out of all of those people mentioned, only one of them are at cuil and I
noticed that at least 4 are at friendfeed...

------
iamdave
Journalists. Late as always.

~~~
jacobscott
to be fair so is OP. Article is from August first.

